# 2010 Black Chevy Camaro "Hacked" Paint Correction by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Chevy Camaro in for a complete correction and winter prep detail.

-Car was bought with 8,000 miles on it
-Dealer prep and polish job left paint with heavy defects and holograms










Some before shots of the finish, lots of swirling, RIDS and machine holograms



















Example of how a hologram carries in the light










The wash process

-Foam w/ CG maxi suds
-Soak with Optimum Power clean 5:1
-Hand wash using Lusso Auto Bathe

Car was then clayed and dried followed by several IPA wipedowns to remove any remaining protection, oils and clay residue

Measuring the paint with a paint gauge, consistent readings all around










Hood under the LED light, nice myriad of defects










After a few test combos I landed on the following using both rotary and DA machnes. M105, M205 and Menzerna powerfinish.

A 50.50 after compounding of some of the hood defects










Pulled the car outside to check my work...










Front fender 50.50










Showing the difference in color between polished and unpolished paint... both are technically "black" paint 










Closeup of some of the deeper defects



















The lower panels of this car took the most abuse, 50.50 of lower front fender vs. door










Spot compounding










Some of the body panels make for awkward polishing angles, improvisation as always is a staple in the correction process :thumb:

I always open up doors during correction so I can polish all the way to an edge without my pad running onto an adjacent panel, especially one just polished out.










Some areas required an extra hit during the compounding stage










Some DA finishing on the trunk, new crimson LC pads are very nice!










A 50.50 of the trunk, again lots of holograms










Better pic of some of the deeper defects










Under the LED





































The rear bumper had some of the worst holograms I have seen on a car and by worst I mean just careless buffing x10! Typical figure 8's pattern going up and down the entire bumper.

Before, holograms and defects under standing halogen and LED lights










After, same exact light source(s) in the same spot










All in all the correction process took about 15hrs. After which a final IPA wipedown was given before LSP. LSP of choice was Menzerna powerlock.

Wheels polished with Werkstat Prime followed by 2 coats of Rejex.

Interior did not need much work. All leather was treated with the Leather Masters trio for a clean no shine look. 303 on the plastics and Jetseal on the doorjamps for protection.

After shots of the interior



















Finished shots




















































































































*

*Thanks for looking :thumb:*


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As you guys say in the states... AWESOME!
Very, Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Top notch work there with a good write-up to match. Really like the car, still prefer the Mustangs though.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> As you guys say in the states... AWESOME!
> Very, Very nice work :thumb:


Score!:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Doesn't get much better than that men! Nice work, dave!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

AWESOME : I want one :thumb: (after :buffer: not before)

both are technically "black" : just loved that line and the rear lower panel hologramming, amazingly awful. 

As always David, epic work :thumb:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

You're the man! :thumb:


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Great work. Really like the shape of those cars just that the dash looks like it should belong in a pick-up:speechles


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work, tidy setup too............:thumb:


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Wonderful black solid, congratulations .


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning, I love these cars, looks very good now mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work there Dave :thumb:

Mario


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

another brilliant write up and detail


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

great job for a great car


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Awesome work man


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Aint black the best colour for shining up great work mate


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

that has made me want a camaro even more


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

looks superb!!!!!!!!!!!
:buffer: great job

Rob


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I always look forward to your write ups. Everything looks great.


----------



## AspDet (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for another great write-up Dave!


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

this is how the car should look
good work


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Great job :thumb:

Can I just ask, do you tend to do the finishing with a DA and if so, why?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great result and what a great turnaround for the camaro .
Amazing skills Dave :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> Can I just ask, do you tend to do the finishing with a DA and if so, why?


On softer clear coats such as on this Camaro the rotary takes a good bit longer to finish down hologram free compared to harder finishes. Using a DA eliminates the possibility of holograms from a rotary, especially on soft finish :thumb:



Racer said:


> Great result and what a great turnaround for the camaro .
> Amazing skills Dave :thumb:


Thanks Racer!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet work as ever dude 

Baz


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> Sweet work as ever dude
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz! :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! The car is really growing at me when it looks like this!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

dsms said:


> On softer clear coats such as on this Camaro the rotary takes a good bit longer to finish down hologram free compared to harder finishes. Using a DA eliminates the possibility of holograms from a rotary, especially on soft finish :thumb:


Ah I see, that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome car....Wonderful Finished result :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job! The car is really growing at me when it looks like this!


Its become a very popular car over here in the states, not my taste however.I still like the new Mustang :thumb:

Thanks!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks stunning. Great transformation!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Looks stunning. Great transformation!


Thanks Mat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

nice work! didn't like the look of them holograms on the rear bumper. The finished article looks very glossy indeed :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yet another reason why I love Menzerna Powerlock!
Love your work mate, big turn around, looks awesome now!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

fantastic work on an amazing car!


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

another great recovery Dave congrats!
Nice car


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Yet another reason why I love Menzerna Powerlock!
> Love your work mate, big turn around, looks awesome now!


Powerlock is a fantastic sealant, been consistently using it on cars for almost a year now:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

another amazing detail


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats a lovely job mate :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

dsms said:


> Powerlock is a fantastic sealant, been consistently using it on cars for almost a year now:thumb:


wonderfull job but if am not mistake you been using gloss it products in the past?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

spiros said:


> wonderfull job but if am not mistake you been using gloss it products in the past?


Over 2 years ago yup.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

dsms said:


> Over 2 years ago yup.


You dont use them anymore?how you find them


----------

